# 6 Juvenile Discus Fish and 2 Angelfish in 30g Tank



## Liang (Dec 25, 2019)

I bought them 3 weeks ago. I used tap water at the beginning. Most of them seems ok but a few showed sign of stress. So I decided to add 50% RO water. Now the water parameters are:

TDS=110 ppm
PH=7.1-7.2
T= 30C/86F


----------



## marlonchow (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi Liang,

Really nice, where you get these discus from?


----------



## Liang (Dec 25, 2019)

marlonchow said:


> Hi Liang,
> 
> Really nice, where you get these discus from?


I bought them in a new fish store called Flourish Aquarium in Markham. It's located at 16th Ave & Woodbine Ave, in the same plaza with TNT and Tim Hortons.


----------

